# صور الإرهابيين ، وتطورات سوريا (متجدد)



## The Antiochian (9 فبراير 2012)

*




*

*1-الارهابي : احمد العثمان الدندشي  قتل في  تلكلخ 
 2-الارهابي :ابو البراء السلطي  قتل في منطقة تل ابيض - حلب
 3-الارهابي :ابي اسامه المهاجر قتل البوكمال 
 4-الارهابي :ابي حمزه الشامي  قتل في الزبداني
 جـــهــنــم وبــئـــس الــمــصـيــر
...** (منهم 2 من خارج سوريا)
 مع استمرار حملة تطهير الوطن ببأس جيشنا الأبــي..
 لا زالت تتكشف التوجهات والأيدي التي تقف وراء هؤلاء المرتزقة ممن أرادوا تمزيق وطننا الحبيب..
 ولن نترك لمن أرسلهم ودعمهم وعبث بعقولهم إلا النحيب..

 لبيك يا أســــد*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 فبراير 2012)

*HNN شبكة أخبار حمص
*

* وصلتنا بعض الانباء التاليه :
 *تصفية الارهابي نادر ابو الدهب في بابا عمرو و هو واحد من قادة المجموعات الارهابيه التي اشتهرت على مستوى حمص بعمليات الاختطاف و التنكيل بالجثث*

*
 *التاكد من نبأ تصفية الولد الفار عبد الرزاق طلاس في بابا عمرو و هو ليس الا واجهه للسلفيين المتواجدين في بابا عمرو 
*

**سيطرة حماة الديار على معظم منطقة الانشاءات *

*المظلل بالأزرق يعد من أشهر قادة العصابات ، يعني من الذين يعدون على أصابع اليد الواحدة في صدارة الشهرة .
*


----------



## besm alslib (9 فبراير 2012)

*الله يحمي سوريا شعبا وقياده *

*ونخلص من كل ارهابي وعميل وخائن*

*وتنفرج هالغمه باسرع وقت*​


----------



## The Antiochian (9 فبراير 2012)

*فيديو لولاويل زعران الجيش الكر بعد سحقهم في ريف دمشق ، الفيديو يعود ل 30 - 1 - 2012 ، علماً أن :*
*تم تطهير 90% من ريف دمشق من العصابات وسحقهم سحقاً واستعادة سيطرة جيشنا الباسل والقوى الامنية على المناطق المطهرة ، والتطهير مستمر :*
[YOUTUBE]

ysOL3S2ytzk
[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fouad78 (9 فبراير 2012)

يا عيني عليك يا أنطاكي أنا كان بدي أفتح نفس الموضوع لأن الجيش صار الو كم يوم نازل كسح فيون
وعلى فكرة أكيد سمعت كمان عن الأفغان والليبية اللي كمشون
الله محيي الجيش​


----------



## The Antiochian (9 فبراير 2012)

*HNN شبكة أخبار حمص
*

* مؤكد جدا جدا جدا من مصادر مسؤله :
 اليوم في بابا عمر تصفية اكثر من 150 ارهابي مسلح من بينهم جمبع افراد مجموعة الفار عبد الرزاق طلاس
 الله محيي الجيش
http://www.facebook.com/homs.news.network*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 فبراير 2012)

fouad78 قال:


> يا عيني عليك يا أنطاكي أنا كان بدي أفتح نفس الموضوع لأن الجيش صار الو كم يوم نازل كسح فيون
> 
> وعلى فكرة أكيد سمعت كمان عن الأفغان والليبية اللي كمشون
> الله محيي الجيش​


 
*عراسي حبيبي .*
*فعلاً حتى المواقع الليبية تحدثت عن قتلى ليبيين في سوريا .*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 فبراير 2012)

*HNN شبكة أخبار حمص
*

* راكب جديد في الحافلة المتجهه من حمص إلى جهنم

 التحق الإرهابي الكبير خالد تدمري بقافلة المدعوس عليهم اليوم من قبل قواتنا المسلحة , بعد أن تم تصفيته مع عدد كبير من أفراد عصابته ( إلى تنسيقيات العهر : تأكدوا من مصدر معلوماتكم قبل النشر , هذا القذر فطس في الشماس وليس في كرم الشامي )  

 كما كل مرة نقول لكلاب الإخوان : نتيجة المعركة محسومة وثابته , لكن المتغير هو عدد الضحايا بين المدنيين والجيش وبينكم ,... ليس أمامكم سوى أحتمالين : إما الموت وإما أن تسلمواأنفسكم وأسلحتكم ) 

 عاشت سوريا الاسد 
http://www.facebook.com/homs.news.network
*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 فبراير 2012)

*تقرير اليوم من شبكة أخبار حمص (وهي الثانية بعد الشبكة التي أنقل عنها عادةً) :*
*شبكة أخبار حمص H.N.N
*

* حمص :تقرير أواضع المدينة حسب ما وردتنا 9-2-2012 
 الأخبار دائما تأتينا مفرحة من حمص
 المسلحون الإرهابيون لا حول لهم ولا قوة, منهم من قتل و منهم من استسلم و البقية ينتظرون على الدور, حالتهم النفسية يرثى لها حيث أصبح من الواضح حالة الذعر و الخوف التي يعيشون بها  و الكثير منهم رمى سلاحه على الأرض و سلم نفسه الى الجهات المختصة.  
 الجهات المختصة  تسيطر على جميع الطرق المؤدية لبابا عمرو و أيضاً في البساتي...ن المحيطة لمنع تهريب السلاح
 التقدم بطيئ و لكن فعال حيث نشكر الله تعالى أنه لا يوجد لحد الأن أي إصابة في صفوف الجهات المختصة و الخسائر بارتفاع في صفوف الإرهابيين
 الجهات المختصة تقوم بعمليات نوعية مهمة و حاسمة 
 حول الفطيس الإرهابي عبد الرزاق طلاس فلم يؤكد لنا الخبر أي ضابط في حمص و جثته غير موجودة في المشافي
  نحن بانتظار بيان رسمي من قبل الدولة السورية حول هذا الموضوع طالما أن الإرهابيين لم يعترفوا بعد
  الدعاء لجيشنا الباسل

 ملاحظة هامة : البعض يتساءل بالنسبة لقلة المعلومات عن حمص ,و لكن اعذرونا فالمصداقية في أخبارنا هو هدفنا الأول و الأخير و لا نريد نشر الأخبار لمجرد نشرها ,نريد أن نكون صادقين معكم و نضعكم بصورة الأحداث كم وردتنا من بعض الجهات المختصة و بدون أي مبالغة و استخفاف بعقول القراء و المتلهفين لأي خبر عن مدينتنا الغالية حمص
 

*


----------



## عاطف ياهو (10 فبراير 2012)

_اخبار  جميله ورائعه   ..... وعقبال كل ارهابى   فى العالم     يوصل الى جهنم ..... ونخلص بقى...... الله  يحمى سوريا وكل العالم  من الارهاب والارهابيين_


----------



## Merkava (10 فبراير 2012)

تفجير في فرع الأمن العسكري بحلب


----------



## Merkava (10 فبراير 2012)

الدمار الذي أحدث بفرع الأمن العسكري لا يوصف , أشلاء الشهداء وصلت حتى بعد مئات الأمتار , ولا يوجد احصائية دقيقة للشهداء


----------



## The Antiochian (10 فبراير 2012)

*HNN شبكة أخبار حمص
*

* فرانس 24 : الجيش السوري الحر يتبنى تفجيرات حلب اليوم

 الرجاء من كل الشبكات نشر مطلبنا  الجديد و بصوت واحد : 
 *الشعب يريد اعادة تفعيل القانون 49 و تشميله كل من ينتمي او يؤيد الجيش السوري الحر*



*المادة 49 تقضي بإعدام كل من ينتمي لحركة الإخوان المسلمين .*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 فبراير 2012)

*HNN شبكة أخبار حمص
*

* نقلا عن التلفزيون السوري ارتفاع عدد شهداء تفجيري حلب الى 28 شهيد و 235 جريح و 4 ظروف طبيه لاشلاء شهداء 
http://www.facebook.com/homs.news.network*


----------



## MAJI (10 فبراير 2012)

القاعدة . الاخوان المسلمين والاحزاب السلفية 
هي عصابات ارهابية بلا حدود
وكما فعلوا ويفعلون في العراق هكذا يريدون في سوريا
ربنا يعين الاسد للقضاء عليهم وتخليص العالم من شرهم


----------



## استفانوس (10 فبراير 2012)

MAJI قال:


> القاعدة . الاخوان المسلمين والاحزاب السلفية
> هي عصابات ارهابية بلا حدود
> وكما فعلوا ويفعلون في العراق هكذا يريدون في سوريا
> ربنا يعين الاسد للقضاء عليهم وتخليص العالم من شرهم


لن يفلحوا ابدا في تشويه وطنيتنا سوف نبقى اوفياء لهذا البلد الذي اعطانا الله ان نعيش فيه ونخدمه فيه
اصلي ان يبارك الرب قيادة سورية وعلى رئسها الدكتور بشار الاسد وكل العزية لااهالي شهداء سورية


----------



## The Antiochian (10 فبراير 2012)

*نقلاً عن شبكة أخبار القصير الوطنية :*
*صور العصابات في القصير (ريف حمص) ، ويليها تفاصيل عن القصير ومحاربة الإرهابيين فيها :*
*



*

*وأيضاً :*





*1 - لاصحة  لما تدعيه التنسيقيات من استيلاء المسلحين على مفرزة الامن ورفعهم علم الانتداب الفرنسي--بل انهم يهربون كالجرذان واخبرني احد عناصر الجيش كيف تباكوا امامهم كالنسوة يعلنون انهم قد تم التغرير بهم والضغط عليهم لينضموا الى المسلحين ويحملوا سلاحا وهناك صور لاستسلامهم سانشرها فور ورودها لي .*

*2 - الاشتباكات كانت عنيفة في الحارة الشمالية وباتجاه منطقة التل وفي الاراضي الزراعية غربي منطقة العاصي-وقد قام المسلحون بتفخيخ عدد من المنازل لتوجيه ضربه قويه للجيش ولكن الله رد كيدهم في نحرهم .*

*3 - استشهاد عنصرين برتية مساعد من عناصر جيشنا البطل .*

*4 - منذ يومين تم خطف باصا يحمل طلابا عائدين من الدمينة الى منطقة القصير والبارحة تم تحرير المخطوفين .*

*5 - هناك جثث كثيرة لمسلحين لم يتم التعرف على اسمائهم بعد .*

*6 - تم البارحة ليلا القاء القبض على مجموعتين مسلحتين بمكانين منفصلين بعد محاصرتهم والإشتباك معهم  وتم مصادرة أسلحة متنوعة .*

*7 - اقام جيشنا الباسل حواجز متعددة لملاحقة المسلحين وحماية السكان الامنين .*

*8 - من مصدر عسكري مسؤول وصلنا ان العملية الامنية ستستمر لعدة ايام .*


----------

